# Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????



## JNZ (20. Juli 2009)

Hier ein neues Thema speziell für Pächter von kleinen Angelgewässern zum Austausch von Erfahrungen über Fischotterprobleme!!! Hier mal ein Paar erste Fragen in die Runde: Gibt es Mittel und Wege den Otter von Teichen zu vertreiben/ fern zu halten??? Bis zu welcher Größe werden Fische vom Otter getötet??? Kann mit einem Otter am Gewässer trotzdem ein natürlicher Fischbestand aufrecht erhalten werden??? Ich bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen...


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Weil der Fischotter bei uns unter Naturschutz steht,wird es schwer sein,dagegen etwas
(Legal)zu unternehmen,dass er in von ihm bestreiften Gewässern,zeitweise auftaucht und sich seinen Anteil an Fischen holt.
Zunächst sollte mal Abgeklärt werden,ob es überhaupt wirklich der Fischotter ist,welcher
sich an deinem Gewässer zu schaffen macht!
Meistens werden Schäden,welche vom Mink (Nerz)gemacht werden dem Otter zugeschrieben,zudem sind selbst bei Sichtung die meisten Leute gar nicht in der Lage
diese zwei Marderarten überhaupt zu unterscheiden.
Wenn aber wirklich der Otter Schäden am Fischbestand macht,dies ist allerdings
fast nur in Intensiv bewirtschafteten Teichanlagen oder kleinen Fließgewässern überhaupt
möglich,so könntest du vielleicht von der Naturschutzbehörde ,der auch dem Nabu 
Schadenersatz bekommen.
Laß bloß die Finger vom Otter und gönne ihm lieber die paar Fische,ansonsten wirst
du alle Vorurteile von "Naturschützern" gegen Angler bestätigen!
Bist du Berufsfischer/Teichwirt ?

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Bei geschätzten 1200 Fischottern in Deutschland,solltest du eher froh sein,an deinem
Gewässer mal einen zu sehen,als dir Gedanken zu machen,ihn zu vertreiben oder zu
stören.Beides ist übrigens,völlig zu Recht,strafbar!
Ich denke der Beuteneid so mancher Angler,treibt schon seltsame Blüten!

Hier mal ein paar Fragen an dich:
1.Hast du ein Gewässer gepachtet? Wenn ja,wie groß und welcher Art?
2.Welche Probleme hast du mit Ottern,b.z.w. welche Schäden wurden in der Vergangenheit angerichtet?
3.Wurden diese Schäden dokumentiert,vielleicht durch Fotos,Zeugen?
4.Oder soll dieser Thread nur Provokation sein?

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Ich würde es mit Duftstoffen probieren, schädigen den Otter (wenn es einer ist) nicht.
Bei anderen Tieren Peng !!! (natürlich nur Berechtigte)
Unser "Otter" war eine Biesamratte, die fast alle Teichmuscheln geräubert hat .


----------



## JNZ (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei geschätzten 1200 Fischottern in Deutschland,solltest du eher froh sein,an deinem
> Gewässer mal einen zu sehen,als dir Gedanken zu machen,ihn zu vertreiben oder zu
> stören.Beides ist übrigens,völlig zu Recht,strafbar!
> Ich denke der Beuteneid so mancher Angler,treibt schon seltsame Blüten!
> ...




Zuerst 4. - Natürlich soll dieser Tread keine Provokation sein!!!! Was soll diese Frage!!????

So jetzt zu 1. - Ja Gewässer ist gepachtet...kleine Teichanlage von ca. 1ha Wasserfläche...3Teiche!!!

2. - Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen ernsthaften Schaden festgestellt...allerdings habe ich den Otter bereits gesehen und er ist def. keine Bisamratte!!!! 
Einziger bis jetzt bemerkter Schaden ist das einige größere Karpfen Kratzspuren aufweisen...wahrscheinlich konnte er die im Sommer nicht richtig bewältigen. 
Mein Vorpächter hatte in Vergangenheit schon oft Probleme mit Ottern und hatte auch einiges an Verlusten. Allerdings hat er in den Teichen Fische gezüchtet...ich hingegen strebe einen gesunden Fischbestand an und möchte die Teiche als Angelgewässer nutzen. Da der Vorpächter die Teiche immer lehr überwintert hat mußte der Otter im Winter notgedrungen abwandern. Ich allerdings möchte die Teiche nicht ablassen, somit kann auch der Otter bleiben. Da die Fische im Winter eher träge sind ist der Winer für den Otter die perfekte Jagtzeit. Er frisst mehr da er mehr Energie braucht und die Fische sind wegen der niedrigen Temperaturen nicht wirklich reaktionsfähig - leichte Beute quasi. Hinzu kommt das durch den jagenden Otter im Teich die Fische in ihrer Winterruhe gestört werden und so oft auch an Stress sterben.

3. - Ja mein Vorpächter hat schon Schäden dokumentiert und auch schon Zuschüsse über eine Otter-Härtefallregelung erhalten. Was nutzen mir allerdings ca. 120Euro Otterausgleich im Jahr wenn mir der Otter große Fische, die Fische die man in einem Angelgewässer eig. haben will, tötet. Wenn ich fangfähige Fische besetzen würde kostet mich das ein Vermögen...zumindest mit 120Euro is da nix zu machen.

Da in der ganzen Sache auch schon ein wenig Geld, Zeit und vor allem Herzblut steckt wäre es schon ärgerlich wenn der Otter mich zwingt die Sache aufzugeben.

Daher die Idee zu diesem Thread...evtl. hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Situationen bzw. wie man den Otter dazu bewegen kann die Gewässer zu meiden.

Wenn ich den Otter einfach töten wollte müßte ich hier keinen Thread aufmachen...#6

Danke im Voraus für konstruktive Tipps und Ratschläge!!!!!!


----------



## Syntac (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

naja, dann beziffer doch mal genau, wie hoch der Schaden war. Bis jetzt scheinen es ja nur Kratzspuren gewesen zu sein...
Und wenn genug Futterfisch vorhanden, sollte das auch nicht soo das Problem sein, er wird ja im Zweifelsfall lieber ein paar 200 Gramm Rotaugen als nen 8 pfündigen Karpfen vertilgen. 
Also Bisamratten etc. könnte ich auch nicht gebrauchen, aber im Grunde zeugt doch ein Fischotter von einem sehr gesunden Ökosystem. 
Solange sich der Schaden in Grenzen hält, würde ich mich lieber drüber freuen.


----------



## JNZ (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Ja...solange er die Bälle flach hält freue ich mich auch darüber...ist ja ein schönes Tier...ein paar kleinere Fische gebe ich ihm auch sehr gerne ab!!!!!! 

Wenn der Otter sich mit Weißfischen, meinet wegen sogar mit kleinen Karpfen und Forellen begnügt kann ich damit leben!!!! Dann bekommt er für die 120Euro Otterentschädigung halt zusätzlichen Futterfisch besetzt...null Problemo.

Allerdings kenne ich leider auch Beispiele wo der Otter in einer Nacht die gesamten Laichkarpfen von einer in der Nähe gelegenen Fischzucht getötet und nur angefressen hat. 
Das waren über 20Stk. und alle über 6kg schwer!!!! 

Die Otter haben nämlich nen natürlichen Jagttrieb und töten nicht immer nur das was sie zum Überleben brauchen...sie spielen teilweise wie Katzen und fangen Fische aus langer Weile. 

Einen Fall kenne ich z.B. noch aus ner anderen Fischzucht um die Ecke...dort hat der Otter nen Wels um die 80cm im Winter aus dem Teich gezerrt und auch nur am Kopf angefressen.

Sowas ist dann schon echt ärgerlich...bis jetzt hoffe ich noch das es evtl. ein "freundlicher/humaner" Otter ist oder er sich nur auf der Durchreise befindet. 

Wenn es allerdings akkut wird muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen...ich hatte da bis jetzt an diverse Otterzäune gedacht!!!!

Da solche Zäune aber auch nicht unbedingt günstig im Preis sind und noch dazu hässlich aussehen, bin ich sehr an alternativen Lösungen interessiert, damit ich wenn der Junge über die Stränge schlägt nen Trumpf im Ärmel habe und weiß was zu tun ist.


----------



## JNZ (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Achso...mein Standort liegt übrigens im größten Ottervorkommen Deutschlands, der Lausitz!!!!

Laut Studien gibt es deutschlandweit wieder ca. 1200 Otter, davon leben 700 in Sachsen und davon ca. 400Stk. in der Lausitz.


----------



## Silurid666 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

ich weiss nicht ob es ein allzu produktiver beitrag meinerseits ist
ich hab mal was von akustischen signalen im ultraschallbereich zum verscheuchen gehört.
wird unter anderem bei marder in autos praktiziert - ob das funktioniert weiss ich allerdings nicht..

mfg


----------



## saiblingsjäger (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Wenn der Otter sich einigermaßen friedlich verhält o.k....
Wenn nicht, schön das Kleinkaliber sprechen lassen! Hat man nachher ne super warme Mütze zum winterlichen Kutterfischen. Schöne Grüße an alle Natürschützer, bei denen der Naturschutz unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche aufhört!
Spaß auf die Seite, aus Erfahrung weiß ich, das der Otter schnellstmöglich vergrämt gehört. Kein Fischzüchter oder Pächter hat gerne Otter oder Bisams in seiner Anlage. Besonders der Otter macht auch vor größeren Fischen keinen Halt, wenn diese einfach für Ihn zu fangen sind. Bei einem Kollegen war es ebenfalls so, das der Otter aus Nahrungsüberfluß nur noch die schönen Fischen getötet hat und auch nur die besten Teile gefressen hat. Der Rest lag dann am Damm..

Ziemlich besch''**enes Problem für einen Wirtschafter!


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Wenn der Otter sich einigermaßen friedlich verhält o.k....
> Wenn nicht, schön das Kleinkaliber sprechen lassen! Hat man nachher ne super warme Mütze zum winterlichen Kutterfischen. Schöne Grüße an alle Natürschützer, bei denen der Naturschutz unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche aufhört!
> Spaß auf die Seite [...]


 
huiuiui, bis zu dem "spaß auf die seite" hätte ich fast meine kippe verschluckt :q

das problem ist natürlich bescheiden, denn mit dem spiel/"killer"instinkt von ottern ist nich zu spaßen. 
und nen fischzuchtteich sollte ja wesendlich interessanter für den otter sein als nen angelteich.
wenn du glück hast machter sich über die nachbarteiche her und kommt nur ab und zu, ansonsten wären otterzäune ne alternative. 
nen hund dürfte den otter auch weghalten, ich weiß allerdings nicht wie deine teiche liegen.

ps. das mit den ultraschalltönen wird in england in manchen fußgängerzonen schon gegen jugendliche benutzt, damit diese nicht vor dem laden "abhängen" :q
da mit dem alter das gehör langsam aber sicher flöten geht hat das wunschklientel der läden kein problem damit...

pps. wenn du wirklich wie du sagst "gesunden" bestand in deinen teichen haben willst brauchste dir übrigens keine sorgen zu machen, dann hilft dir der otter nur den überschüssigen unnatürlichen bestand zu dezimieren...
(meine meinung)

grüße, david


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Der Otter gehört nun mal zu den seltensten Tierarten Europas,bezogen auf seine ursprüngliche Ausdehnung.Er ist ohnehin,nur noch in einigen isolierten Regionen heimisch,dazu zählt glücklicherweise auch der Osten unseres Landes.
Aktivismus im Sinne von:"Raus mit der Flinte un`druf!",wie dies z.b. ein Saiblingsjäger fordert,ist gänzlich abzulehnen und überdies vollkomen inakzeptabel!
Übrigens auch ein Aufruf zu Straftaten!
Das sowas hier kommen musste,war mir weiter oben im Thema schon klar.
Ich kann jeden verstehen,der  im Fall Kormoran eine Bejagung fordert(tue ich übrigens auch),nur gibt es bezüglich dieser Art,die berechtigte Annahme,dass diese inzwischen verbreiteter und häufiger vorkommt,als jemals zuvor.
@Saiblingsjäger und Co.,bitte differenzieren!
Ich weiß,dass solche Ertragsteichler,nicht gerne tote Bäume und ähnliches,in ihren Fischpfützen rumliegen haben,aber dies ist die einzig wirksame Maßnahme,um dem
Otter(ebenso dem Kormoran) die Jagd wenigstens zu erschweren.
Als weitere Prävention,bleibt nur Zaun oder Hund,wie weiter vorn schon gesagt wurde.
Beim Otter steht dessen Schutz und auch weitere Ausbreitung,ganz klar vor dem einiger
blöder Teichfische und dies sieht der größte Teil der Meschen diesem Lande,wie auch
die Exekutive so!
Ganz sicher würde ich sowas Anzeigen,wenn ich Kenntniss eines Otterabschusses 
erlangen würde,an ihrem Teich hätten solche Beuteneidneidtäter,auch dannach keinen rechten Spass mehr(Garantiert)!

Taxidermist


----------



## JNZ (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

@Taxidermist

Ich habe, wie so oft schon erwähnt, *nicht die Absicht dem Otter ein Haar zu krümmen* und der Saiblingsjäger hat, da bin ich mir sehr sicher, auch nur nen frechen Witz gemacht...also easy going Dude...:m!!!!

Mir ist bewußt das es sich um ein rote Liste Tier handelt und jegliche Verfolgung strafbar ist.

Daher würde mich eher eine gut funktionierende Otterabwehr interessieren (bevor mir hier jemand das Wort um Mund herum dreht...damit ist keine Kanone gemeint...|supergri)!!!! 

Wie es ausschaut ist die einzige wirklich sichere Lösung ein Zaun und der sollte möglichst *günstig* sein!!!!!! 

*Wenn also jemand Erfahrungen mit Otterzäunen hat dann her damit...ich wäre wirklich dankbar!!!!*

Und noch mal zu den laut Taxidermist "blöden Teichfischen"...die Fische bezahle ich von meinem Geld, für welches ich täglich arbeiten gehe und ich habe keinen Bock mit der Kohle irgendwelche Wildtiere zu füttern...auch wenn sie noch so selten sind!!!! 

Wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt...wenn der Otter die Bälle flach hält und manchmal nen Fisch nascht...0 Problemo!!!!

Alles andere ist inakzeptabel...ich habe nämlich keine Otterfarm sondern Fischteiche!!!!! 

Da kann ich auch gleich die Moneten statt Besatz in die Teiche schmeißen. 

Wenn du (@Taxidermist) selber vor dem Problem stehen würdest und es um dein Geld gehen würde, wäre deine Reaktion evtl. auch eine ganz andere!!!!!!

*Normalerweise hatte ich dieses Thema eröffnet um mich mit Leuten auszutauschen die ähnliche Probleme haben und evtl. Lösungen dafür gefunden haben. *

Ich hatte nicht vor mir von irgendwelchen neunmalklugen Schlaumaiern erzählen zu lassen was ich für ein schlechter Mensch bin, weil ich nicht will das der Otter mir die Teiche ausräumt...alles klar so weit...#q???!!!!!!

manmanman...#c

Nehmt mir das nicht krumm aber ich hatte wirklich auf konstruktive Vorschläge gehofft...ich hoffe da kommt auch noch was...

...MfG


JNZ


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Hast du einen Stromanschluss ?
Gibt nette Teile die mit einen Bewegungsmelder funktionieren.
Gib mal bei Google "wasserschreck" ein.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

@JNZ,konstruktive Vorschläge gab es schon,Zaun/Hund .Neunmalklug würde ich mal sagen:Ersteres möglichst scharf und wachsam,zweiteres,eher engmaschig und eingegraben!
Des weiteren,wurde noch auf eine Vergrämung durch Ultraschall verwiesen!
Und von meinerseits(neunmalklug):
im Vorfeld vielleicht noch eine naturnahe Gestaltung deines Teiches,um den teuer
bezahlten Fischlein Deckung zu bieten.
 Von niemanden  habe ich bisher hier, gelesen,ähnliche Probleme wie du zu haben,außer eben Saiblingsjäger,mit seiner inakzeptablen "Lösung",welche du hier herunterspielen möchtest!
Als du weiter oben ganz klar Stellung,zum Vergrämen,anstatt zum Töten bezogst,habe
ich den Ball flach gehalten(Wie du so schön sagst!) und hätte mich hier nicht weiter geäußert,zumal ich bereits Vorschälge gemacht habe.
Mit meinem letzten Beitrag habe ich mich nämlich an Saiblingsjäger und ähnliche Genossen gewand.Da dies ein offenes Forum ist,werde ich dies auch in Zukunft tun
und muß nicht Teichbesitzer sein,um mich für ein solches Thema zu legimitieren!

Taxidermist


----------



## saiblingsjäger (3. August 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

Mein lieber Taxidermist!

Es steht außer Zweifel, dass der Otter an Teichen beträchtlichen Schaden anrichten kann. Da es sich hier nicht um natürliche Verhältnisse handelt, sondern aufgrund der extrem hohen Fischdichte eigentlich um agrarische Flächen, kommt der Otter damit nicht zurecht. Abhilfe kann mittels einer Einzäunung oder eines Elektrozaunes geschaffen werden. 

Hast Du meinen obigen Beitrag, denn auch ganz gelesen? Wenn nicht, warst Du genau der, denn ich damit wecken wollte... Aus deinen Beiträgen hier erkennt man ja schon, was für ein ernster Zeitgenosse Du sein mußt! Nimm Dir mal nen Beispiel an Daci7...
Niemand will hier dem Otter ans Fell. Es wird sich auch jeder naturvebundene Mensch freuen einen Otter in freier Wildbahn erleben zu dürfen. 
Wenn Du allerdings etwas Ahnung von der Teich/Fischzucht hättest, wüßtest Du auch, dass das ein ernstes Problem ist. Und was soll hier eigentlich die Beleidigung Fischpfützenbesitzer???
Du weißt sicher übrigens auch was ein wachsamer/scharfer Hund mit einem Otter machen würde? Top Vorschlag! Und sag jetzt bitte nicht, dann leg Ihn an die Kette... So einen würde dann nämlich ich Anzeigen...

Also back on topic!

Saiblingsjäger


----------



## JNZ (5. August 2009)

*AW: Fischotterprobleme an kleineren Angelgewässern...wer weiß was...!!?????*

@Gardenfly: Nein ich habe dort leider keinen Stromanschluss bzw. nur Notstrom. Der Wasserschreck ist für ca. 1ha Wasserfläche aber eh ne Nummer zu klein denke ich...!!! Danke aber trotzdem für die Idee!!!!!

Ich werde die Sache erstmal weiter beobachten...der Hund ist übrigens vorhanden, allerdings wollte ich den nicht immer die ganze Nacht im Wald lassen...da ist der nämlich böse auf mich!!!

JNZ


----------

